# Motif Making PLEASE HELP!!



## mpromp2 (Sep 2, 2008)

hello my name is Gary. I currently design graphics and send them to someone who dots out everything for me and makes the motifs. That's all fine and everything but to eliminate these extra costs and hopefully start producing for companies locally I was wondering what is a cost-saving method of making the motifs BUT not with a machine...Can i rent a cam or das machine? What are some programs I can use to dot out the graphics? What prices are they? Can i find t-shirts that are good quality but fairly inexpensive? I don't know much about this field because i get someone else to do it but i would greatly appreciate your help!!!


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

check through the section on Rhinestone decoration. I know there are a couple of posts using Corel X3 to make templates...and there is also a thread on manual setting.

I have not hear of anyone renting a cam or DAS system...since there is more to this than just plugging in a cutter or machine. I don't think you will find this option.

If you are doing a lot of the same design, there are several on the forum who do templates and then all you need to do is supply the rhinestones and the transfer tape and press..The template is a one time charge and you can use the template over and over and over...


----------



## mpromp2 (Sep 2, 2008)

how much is corel X3 and is it user friendly?

Is there anyway i can use Photoshop cs3 or a higher one?

when you say template you mean the dotted out template? and how much do they run?

so if they make the template for me they will always place the stone for free for me as long as i supply the stones?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Corel X3 or X4 is under $400... Have not priced lately.

I am not aware that you can use PS for rhinestone placement

By templates, I mean someone will make the template for you and send you the template with the holes drilled to the size you want. You than can use the template over and over yourself..

The person who makes the template will not place the stones for you at a cheaper price than doing just one motiff..the price for the motiff and/or the template depends on the size of the design, the number of stones used, the color of stones and the quality of stones


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

If you are not going to use the special function in Corel such as VBA or plug in for vinyl cutter etc. the student version is a lot cheaper. I wrote a procedure in how to make template design in Corel. It is available for download if you want when you get your copy of Corel. Amazon usaully have reduced price. Sometimes they have used software listing.

I found a link at Amazon for Home and student version of X4 that are really cheap: 
http://www.amazon.com/CorelDRAW-Gra...sr_7?ie=UTF8&s=software&qid=1234518574&sr=8-7

Buy one and upgrade later or buy plug in from Corel such as VBA. I heard it cost $25.00.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

mprop,
a template is a piece of material with hundreds of holes...that you brush the stones in place, they fall in the holes. it is made of a material that can be re used,, over and over again,, 
you place your motif sticky tape over the stones you have put in there holes and pick up the stones, then you press it.
I hope this helps you understand what a template is, 
Sandy jo 
MMM


----------



## mpromp2 (Sep 2, 2008)

OH OK!!

i understand about the template now.

it wouldnt be a problem with corel i just never used it and didnt want to pay alot for something i really wouldnt know how to use that's why i figued maybe photoshop would be a good option


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

mprop, 
You might be able to do it in photoshop , if you can make a brush, with a dot,, you can do it,, 
explore,,
there are many ways i have found to do it this past few months that no one has ever talked about, I do not have any rhinestone system, 
I have created my own system.
and you can too.
Sandy jo


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

do you have the places to get your stones and tape,
if you need any more help? 
Please ask,, these things sell very well, and everyone notices them,, for sure.
sparkle on,,,,,
Sandy Jo


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

mpromp2 said:


> how much is corel X3 and is it user friendly?


I just wanted to add I got a full version of Coreldraw X3 on Ebay for $70 shipped to my house. 

I hear that Corel is more user friendly than Illustrator and inkscape.org, but there are alot of tutorials on the net and youtube for all three programs. 

I haven't used all three to say for sure, but when I ask what is the easiest of the 3 to use, everyone always tells me Corel. =)

That's why I bought it.


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Kelly do you know who the seller was on Ebay.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

mrdavid said:


> Kelly do you know who the seller was on Ebay.


His name is padulo01. =)


----------

